# Welcome to Speed!



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2007)

New Server is now operational.  Still some minor tuning needed, and some software updates to install.  But, for now, we're back!!!!! 

Lemme know how it's looking, good and bad.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

so far it looks good to me


----------



## Tames D (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking Good!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2007)

I turned on a bunch of little things I'd disabled way back when.  Lets see what happens.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok, I've got most of the tweaking done.  Gonna leave the software update until tonight, which will take about 30 minutes.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2007)

Things are looing good, Bob. 

At the moment, I'm seeing much quicker response times to such things as "Mark Forums Read" ... granted some of it could be that the traffic may be down right now, but definately not seeing a downside to the move ... great job!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2007)

That is fast

Thanks


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 8, 2007)

I just logged in and hit the New Posts link. I received this message 




> This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again in 302 seconds.



Also, I posted this note *after* Xue Sheng's 'That was Fast' note. The time on his post says 5:37 PM the time on my post reads 5:34. But really, I read his post before I posted this.

Are the posts taking the time from my computer?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow....and here I was thinking that the page loading speed was my internet connection, this is FAST!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow! This really is fast!  I'm impressed, Bob! I really don't think I've seen the site faster.

I even cleared my caches, temp folders and cookies and did some other computer-housecleaning today and everything still loaded faster!  Good job!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's to Bob Hubbard and the Cent-OS!!!
f-a-s-t!

w00t-o-rama!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh... not to burst anyone's bubble, but my experience has actually gotten worse - more pages that won't load properly and have to be reloaded, longer load times (and yes, I dumped my cache), and finally, this error while attempting to send an RTM on this post, which I could not get to send (3 attempts) - which may be part of the problem; the RTM was for an oversized picture.

*Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 45 bytes) in */home/martialt/public_html/forum/includes/class_core.php* on line *3058*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2007)

Investigating.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, it's a memory limit issue.  Should be fixed shortly.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 12, 2007)

This is way faster!! Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2007)

What do you mean way faster it is taking me at least a full 4 minutes to load every single page if I can get to them at all and editing a post.FORGET ABOUT IT it aint happening.. Oh wait. Thats my serverDAMN!!! Got to go :uhyeah:

And yes it is my server not MT


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2007)

By the way....anyone need hosting or servers...I can hook ya up.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2007)

I get this message alot when I click on reply to post and when I click on the last post of a thread. This started when the new server was activated, never with the old server. Nothing has changed with my computer otherwise and everything else works same as before.

Skip over navigation 
*Oops! We can't find the webpage you're looking for*

*Here are some suggestions:*

*Did you mean:* *martialtalk*
Check the address for typing errors such as *ww.example.com* instead of *www.example.com*
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's internet connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that your browser is permitted to access the Web.
*OR**Try a Search*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2007)

Who is the ISP?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is fast
> 
> Thanks



yea...holy crap.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 16, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Who is the ISP?


 
AOL/Verizon


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2007)

Verizon should be ok.  AOL, who knows. They do some stupid caching crap on their end, so they might be looking at the old server still. (Who needs to follow RFC and net standards anyway?)

Make sure you're checked the "remember me". clear your cache, and don't use AOL's braindamanged browser.  Firefox is best, IE if you have to.

That might fix things.  Let me know.


----------

